# SQ with a healthy dosage of bass - 2010 Volvo V50 Build - Focal, Illusion, AM



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Hey guys,

Typically, the builds you see from us are relatively subdued in terms of pure bass output. with a few exceptions, they feature 1 or 2 subwoofers with 1000 or less watts. But here is an exception to that norm...and a pretty unique vehicle to boot: a 2010 Volvo V50 T5 AWD R-design.

Being a former Volvo nut myself and a one time moderator on volvospeed.com, this project was quite a welcome departure for me. 

The goals:

1. achieve a nice level of sound quality with a very solid amount of bass output

2. keep the back cargo area usable and hidden

3. Integrate aftermarket headunit and DSP controller into OEM dash 

lets get started, first, a quick shot of the little wagon:



















and a obligatory shot of the metal fuse holder bracket under hood housing a stinger:










The first part of the project involves trying to fit an aftermarket headunit and dsp controller into the oem volvo "waterfall" dash. here is a picture of what a stock dash looks like. as you can see, right at the top of the waterfall panel is a oem display for the stock stereo AND the climate controls (among other things), a cd slot is above it, and a center channel speaker located at the top of the dash:










after quite a bit of fabricating, here is what joey came up with.

The oem info display has been relocated to the top of the dash center channel location. A customer supplied alpine 149BT single din unit sits in a new fascia with a mosconi RCD dsp controller located below it. these two units take up the space formerly occupied by the display and headunit cd slot. We had quite a few people come check out the car and none of them was able to tell joey's display relocation was non-oem  Note the pressed grille on the shroud that aims to further mimic the oem dash grille 
































































here are some build pics of those parts...first the oem center channel grille was removed, along with the speaker of course. a mdf replacement was glued together and test fitted in place:










then, a whole bunch of MDF pieces came together to form the basic shape of the new display shroud:



















then the pieces were gradually back filled and smoothed out, until they became the nicely rounded shape you see in the finished pics:























































then the pieces were primered and sanded down:





































the front portion around the display was painted black, while the shroud portion was wrapped in black vinyl. they are bonded together with a series of magnets:
































































moving onto the trim bezel for the headunit and rcd, first an overlay of the area was done via fiberglass cloth:










once that cured and had some filler put on and rough sanded, joey cut out the two shapes by hand and router:










the two side curved profiles were done by hand on a grinder, and this is the rough shape of the fascia:










then it was basically filler, high build and sand down, until it was perfect enough to paint:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: SQ with an ample dose of bass - 2010 Volvo V50 Build - Focal, Illusion, AM*

moving onto the front stage, which consists of a set of Illusion Audio Carbon C6 two way set. the Tweeters were molded into the A pillars, aimed relatively off axis to be as low profile as possible, and the pillars wrapped in dash matching black vinyl:























































a few quick shots of the pillar build process. 

first, the pillars were sanded down and i aimed and attached the ring baffles:










then mold cloth was pulled across the shape, resin applied, allowed to cure, and then the pods were reinforced from the inside via a duraglass/resin mixture:










then filler went on and both pods were sanded smooth and blended together:



















after that, they were wrapped in black vinyl, and the illusion audio carbon tweeters installed:




























the illusion audio c6 midbass went into the stock lower door locations. first, the outer skin of the door panel was sound proofed with some blackhole tiles:










next, the inner door panel received a generous dosage of Focal BAM xxxl composite damper:










next, i fabricated two spacer baffles, matched identically to the shape of the oem speakers, and coated them with several layers of truck bedliner to protect them against the elements:



















the spacer was then bolted in place using oem hardware and mounting points, and the illusion midbass secured:




























the outter door skin recieved its share of STP CLD damper:










the same process was then repeated on the passenger side:














































here are some pics of the wiring bundles as they travel from the front of the car to the back. due to how this car's carpet is shaped, these crappy pics are the best i managed to get... but they are ziptied and organized every few inches and ziptied to the car at key areas:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: SQ with an ample dose of bass - 2010 Volvo V50 Build - Focal, Illusion, AM*

so thats it for the front part of the car...moving to the hatch cargo area.

So the goal was to get a lot of bass out of her AND maintain some usability. So here is the view normally when you open the hatch. a new fake floor with three large cutouts replace the stock floor. it has been raised by about 2.5" over stock due to the height of the box. The lighting makes the new carpet look a bit different than stock, but it was the closest match we had. Sturdy and hidden:




























now the reason why the fake floor does not extend to the sides is due to a customer's requirement that the oem rubber trunk mat be kept. He does a lot of skiing and routinely throws dirty and wet items. The oem floor has those spaces on the side and thus the stock cargo mat has two rubber pockets that extend down on the two sides of the cargo area:










pop those three grilles off and here is what you see. Four Audiomobile GTS 2110 10" subwoofers flank three Focal FPD amplifiers. every thing is trimmed in black vinyl. The front most amp is a 600.4 which powers the illusion audio set with 4x150 watts active. while the two 900.1s at the back powers each bank of GTS10s with 900 watts RMS. Pretty simply and straight forward.  each pair of subs is in a sealed enclosure of about 1.25 cubic ft.























































just incase you are wondering, the two sides of the floor extends down and seals against the floor of the car, so there is no chance of something falling down and some how getting into the amp wiring area:










so yeah, there you go, four 10s and 1800 watts on the subs  woo woo! 

so lets have some build pics of the back.

first, the area was stripped bare, rivet nuts put down at key locations, and the floor sound proofed with STP CLD damper:



















these two piece of 3/4" mdf, bolted to the floor using rivet nuts, provides a spacer platform so the two sub enclosures are perfectly flat:










these are the two enclosures with their center support, before and after the to goes on:





































the two boxes were then loaded into the car, bolted down, and the power/ground distribution system set up:



















next, the mounting board for the amps went on, and the wiring process for the amps started. A mosconi 6ot8v8 dsp controls the entire system, it has been loaded with the AMAS ultra high resolution BT streaming device and the SP-DIF multi digital input board:



















here is the main trim panel before and after vinyl, and test fitted in the car:





































here the main fake floor piece. which as you can see, actually has sides that extend down to meet the floor. the back is curved down to meet the rear hatch opening height. quite a bit of blackfilling was required to get it to mesh perfectly. here is before and after carpeting:














































here are the three vented grilles before and after carpeting:



















and finally, a shot of the behind the scenes wiring of the three amps and dsp 




























so thats it...could be one of the louder vehicles that has come out of the SIS name. 

the front stage sounds quite nice. center is very clearly defined with great depth. width is pretty much pillar to pillar and height is good at about 3-4 inches above the dash. as usual, the carbon c6 continues to showcase its abilities, providing a very balanced tonality throughout with very nice detail and midbass impact. 

the quartet of audiomobile 10s does a great job of ruffling your hair and modulating your voice, however, when turned down to a lower level, it is still able to blend seamlessly with the music on delicate tracks.

overall, a pretty nice sounding car with some good bottom end reinforcement 

A quick work on these focal FPD amps...wont get into it that much as many others such as JT have been using them long before us. I LOVE the way they look, simple, clean and the lit focal log is a great touch. overall SQ i think is quite nice...i could not tell these were a full range class D amp from listening...are they as powerful and controlled as say a mosconi AS or Zero? probably not, but then again, they were never meant to be. I would put these up against similar sized and priced full range class D amps and i think it would do pretty well. So id say they are a nice classy alternative to the more popular "square" class D amps on the market. The only nitpick i have is that i wish the wiring terminals are a bit bigger...and i hope this is something that can be addressed down the road. I do like the fact that they give you two mounting system, an easier one via mounting feet like i used here, or a bottom plate that allows the amps to be fully butted together side by side with no gaps.

anyway, thats all for now, more to come soon! 

Cheers,

Bing


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

not bad, id like to loose that heavy rubber/plastic mat over the subs and replace it with some kind of perforated something (yea yea bass is omnidirectional blah blah) let the bass out !!! 







and horns 








just kidding












about the horns










salty


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

now the reason why the fake floor does not extend to the sides is due to a customer's requirement that the oem rubber trunk mat be kept. He does a lot of skiing and routinely throws dirty and wet items. 



my bad, + 1 for posting b4 reading 



beautiful job ..


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

Nice build guys, like the relocation of the climate display.


----------



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

Do you have a nickname for Joey yet? I think I'm gonna call him Yoda. That dash looks like the work of a Jedi master. It's impeccable!


----------



## Buckyibf (May 23, 2012)

Another awesome build you guys rock!!!


----------



## vulgamore89 (Oct 27, 2013)

Wow!! that dash looks freakin awesome. Great work as usually from you guys. Wish i could afford to have you guys pimp out the new to me Mustang haha


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: SQ with an ample dose of bass - 2010 Volvo V50 Build - Focal, Illusion, AM*



simplicityinsound said:


> moving onto the front stage, which consists of a set of Illusion Audio Carbon C6 two way set. the Tweeters were molded into the A pillars, aimed relatively on axis to be as low profile as possible, and the pillars wrapped in dash matching black vinyl:


Beautiful build and I love the center display piece, but how can those tweeters be said to at at all on axis? They still look to be close to 90 degrees off-axis.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: SQ with an ample dose of bass - 2010 Volvo V50 Build - Focal, Illusion, AM*



Niebur3 said:


> Beautiful build and I love the center display piece, but how can those tweeters be said to at at all on axis? They still look to be close to 38 degrees off-axis.


fixored


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: SQ with an ample dose of bass - 2010 Volvo V50 Build - Focal, Illusion, AM*



Niebur3 said:


> Beautiful build and I love the center display piece, but how can those tweeters be said to at at all on axis? They still look to be close to 90 degrees off-axis.



bwahahhaha, lol sorry, thats what i get for trying to finish a build log after a long days work  when mind turns to soup and i have no clue what i am writing 

of course i meant OFF axis to keep them as slim as possible 

fixed 

thanks for finding that one haha


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: SQ with an ample dose of bass - 2010 Volvo V50 Build - Focal, Illusion, AM*



60ndown said:


> fixored


i think its 38 degress off axis a typical asian woman driving an inch away from the steering wheel...maybe...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Here are some better shots of the dash..


----------



## ccapil (Jun 1, 2013)

Another excellent install. Very impressive job on the headunit and DSP integration into the dash, I love it. It does look OEM! 
A question, when you attach the tweeter rings to the pillar what do you use? CA glue?
And are the rings mdf & what do you use to cut them out.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

ccapil said:


> Another excellent install. Very impressive job on the headunit and DSP integration into the dash, I love it. It does look OEM!
> A question, when you attach the tweeter rings to the pillar what do you use? CA glue?
> And are the rings mdf & what do you use to cut them out.



CA glue is correct 

those rings are out of 1/4" mdf, and its two hole saws...joey would use a router and reduce but i am skeered of routing something that small


----------



## SHAGGS (Apr 24, 2011)

I've come to expect nothing short of amazing, anytime I open one of your threads.

I've yet to be disappointed.....

That dash is tits! I really like the little arcs on the sides of the DRC. Breaks up the panel and adds a little motion, leading the eye down the dash.
I was so caught up in admiring the integration of the DRC with the HU, that I didn't even notice the relocated climate controls, until scrolling down to the build pics. 
It looks that OEM! 

Ninja style!


----------



## Jazzymystro (Aug 2, 2013)

Beautiful work as always, wish I could hear the system but South Africa is a bit far


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Out of curiosity, any pics of the area behind the waterfall, I always thought it would be interesting to do one of these and never have had the chance. Curious what I'd have to work with.

Especially since I saw that one with the double din in it, on FB. lol

Looks awesome, btw. 

Jay


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

That dash is a work of beauty......


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

Typical.

First you tease us with the promise of bass, and then proceed to take dash builders everywhere back to school first 

I had to work on a dash like that one time, and it was a major PITA. Much respect to Joey for pulling that off so cleanly.

And don't think I missed the Musicar NW t-shirt, much like that other build where they are wearing the SiS shirt in their shop. That is cool of you guys.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Chaos said:


> And don't think I missed the Musicar NW t-shirt, much like that other build where they are wearing the SiS shirt in their shop. That is cool of you guys.


thank you for noticing!! it was our Payback!!


----------



## VP Fiberglass (Jun 19, 2010)

Nothing but love!! 

Looks sooooo good guys.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

I wonder, has anyone put together a roller that would imprint on a soft-set epoxy so you could texture the new dash piece to the OEM dash?

that was the only nit-pick which is pretty lame to nit-pick a beautiful install like this one, but if that dash piece had the OEM texture on it that would be tits!


Maybe there's a niche market for someone to 3-D print rollers with the texture in it, that would be pretty cool, huh...

it wouldn't even have to be the roller, just a thin sheet of poly "mold" that you could stick to a roller?

great job on this one, fellas.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

I am not sure what part you would have wanted OEM texture on. The two painted parts I wanted smooth, much like the plastic around the airvents. The piece on top of the dash was done in a vinyl that matched the top of the doors, that Bing also used on the pillars. I wouldn't have wanted any of the parts I made to have been in the factory texture, because they weren't made to be as if they were "the" factory dash, but rather pieces that attach to it. None of the OEM pieces that attach to the dash are the same texture as the dash pad.
The roller idea is neat, but none of the things we do are ever really flat, and any discrepancies in the pattern would look worse than if it was just another texture found in the car, IMO..






cajunner said:


> I wonder, has anyone put together a roller that would imprint on a soft-set epoxy so you could texture the new dash piece to the OEM dash?
> 
> that was the only nit-pick which is pretty lame to nit-pick a beautiful install like this one, but if that dash piece had the OEM texture on it that would be tits!
> 
> ...


----------



## rape_ape (Sep 22, 2010)

I don't know how you can call this a SQ build when you aimed the tweeters at the glass to make the pillars thinner (cart leading the SQ horse), and didn't bother to put CLD on the inside of the outer door skin. You also failed to isolate each of the subs in their enclosures. You put a brace in there, but put a big oval hole in it. As impressive as the dash work is, these other oversights are far from SQ. You have a pretty build, but by no means an SQ one. IMO, obvs.


----------



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

rape_ape said:


> I don't know how you can call this a SQ build when you aimed the tweeters at the glass to make the pillars thinner (cart leading the SQ horse), and didn't bother to put CLD on the inside of the outer door skin. You also failed to isolate each of the subs in their enclosures. You put a brace in there, but put a big oval hole in it. As impressive as the dash work is, these other oversights are far from SQ. You have a pretty build, but by no means an SQ one. IMO, obvs.


You do realize subwoofers do not have to be isolated from each other right? That has zero to do with sound quality.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

rape_ape said:


> I don't know how you can call this a SQ build when you aimed the tweeters at the glass to make the pillars thinner (cart leading the SQ horse), and didn't bother to put CLD on the inside of the outer door skin. You also failed to isolate each of the subs in their enclosures. You put a brace in there, but put a big oval hole in it. As impressive as the dash work is, these other oversights are far from SQ. You have a pretty build, but by no means an SQ one. IMO, obvs.


the whole on axis off axis thing is a bit of a dead horse imo (not sure if i would call them aimed at the glass )...and the truth of the matter is, i have done enough cars with them aimed both ways to know there is some give and take, and I do have results with full off axis tweeter builts in sq comps to back up the fact that off axis can be made to sound good. a lot of people look at off axis and pretty much instantly write it off and wonder if any highs reach your ears...yet i have had plenty of people who have sat in my old subaru legacy with fully off axis tweets and told me they did not expect off axis tweets to sound like this. 

as for the cld, i didnt use just cld, i used blackhole tile, which to me works better than CLD, on the outer door skin.

Blackhole / High Efficiency Dampening Products

do i agree on axis have its advantageous, sure... but i would not be so quick to write off axis tweets completely, especially when you can stick them very far forward. but i respect your opinion...i do wish you can hear it some time 

I am not quite sure about the relevancy of isolating each sub woofer when a pair of powered off the same mono amp? its a dual sub common chamber box with a center support 

overall, i just want to say i hope everyone can keep an open mind. a prime example for me is when i first saw my friend brian's cruze, with his a pillar tweets and mids aimed pretty far off axis and almost i guess at a downward angle...i am like, how in the world can that sound good? but after repeated listening and his various championships in SQ later, i am totally convinced that his design works great  attached is a pic. but again, this is just my humble opinion


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I am not sure what part you would have wanted OEM texture on. The two painted parts I wanted smooth, much like the plastic around the airvents. The piece on top of the dash was done in a vinyl that matched the top of the doors, that Bing also used on the pillars. I wouldn't have wanted any of the parts I made to have been in the factory texture, because they weren't made to be as if they were "the" factory dash, but rather pieces that attach to it. None of the OEM pieces that attach to the dash are the same texture as the dash pad.
> The roller idea is neat, but none of the things we do are ever really flat, and any discrepancies in the pattern would look worse than if it was just another texture found in the car, IMO..


that's the funny thing about subjective taste, I guess. I saw a smooth dash piece and it appeared to be part of the dash, it was done so well but upon a little closer examination it wasn't the same texture. That was what brought me to imagine it with the dash texture, and how that might be done.

since you had a design in mind and it differed from what I saw in a casual perusal, you shouldn't take my comments as critical, if that makes sense...

I liked it, and thought it was great work.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

cajunner said:


> that's the funny thing about subjective taste, I guess. I saw a smooth dash piece and it appeared to be part of the dash, it was done so well but upon a little closer examination it wasn't the same texture. That was what brought me to imagine it with the dash texture, and how that might be done.
> 
> since you had a design in mind and it differed from what I saw in a casual perusal, you shouldn't take my comments as critical, if that makes sense...
> 
> I liked it, and thought it was great work.


too late, i just saw him take the katana out of his tool box and is about to commit sepuku disembowelment for his failings


----------



## vulgamore89 (Oct 27, 2013)

joey has a katana?!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

vulgamore89 said:


> joey has a katana?!


he has all sorts of things in his box...i dont know cause I AM threatened with disembowelment if i go anywhere near it


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> too late, i just saw him take the katana out of his tool box and is about to commit sepuku disembowelment for his failings


he's not Japanese, he's Flo-Rida.

luckily I'm out of range of a Tec-9....


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Oh, hey, I didn't take them as critical. I am always open to different ideas and new and different ways of doing things and thinking. Please don't take my detail reply as anything other than me justifying your concerns and addressing them as I saw them at the time of the build. 




cajunner said:


> that's the funny thing about subjective taste, I guess. I saw a smooth dash piece and it appeared to be part of the dash, it was done so well but upon a little closer examination it wasn't the same texture. That was what brought me to imagine it with the dash texture, and how that might be done.
> 
> since you had a design in mind and it differed from what I saw in a casual perusal, you shouldn't take my comments as critical, if that makes sense...
> 
> I liked it, and thought it was great work.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

hehe... :rifle:




cajunner said:


> he's not Japanese, he's Flo-Rida.
> 
> luckily I'm out of range of a Tec-9....


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

dont worry, i have seen him play Call of Duty, he aint gonna hit you


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

it's the car, I think of 4 wheel drive and that isn't what comes to mind, and a fanny pack on the top...


----------



## rape_ape (Sep 22, 2010)

mires said:


> You do realize subwoofers do not have to be isolated from each other right? That has zero to do with sound quality.


That is just not true. Period. Any difference in response between the subs will cause distortion. That is just a fact.


----------



## rape_ape (Sep 22, 2010)

simplicityinsound said:


> the whole on axis off axis thing is a bit of a dead horse imo (not sure if i would call them aimed at the glass )...and the truth of the matter is, i have done enough cars with them aimed both ways to know there is some give and take, and I do have results with full off axis tweeter builts in sq comps to back up the fact that off axis can be made to sound good. a lot of people look at off axis and pretty much instantly write it off and wonder if any highs reach your ears...yet i have had plenty of people who have sat in my old subaru legacy with fully off axis tweets and told me they did not expect off axis tweets to sound like this.
> 
> as for the cld, i didnt use just cld, i used blackhole tile, which to me works better than CLD, on the outer door skin.
> 
> ...


The on/off-axis thing is a canard at this point. The point is you have them aimed at the glass, which is going to cause smearing and loss of detail due to all kinds of reflections off the glass. It's not an on-axis/off-axis question. It is a question of limiting nasty, smearing reflections.

And as I said above, separating subs even on a common signal is just a simple fact of basic audio design since forever. If the subs have any difference in response/efficiency/room loading/etc. the interactions inside the enclosure will cause distortion.

The blackhole is just another CLD. (They *all* say they are "better than regular CLD tiles.) If you put it on the inside of the outer door skin, sorry I didn't see that picture.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

rape_ape said:


> The on/off-axis thing is a canard at this point. The point is you have them aimed at the glass, which is going to cause smearing and loss of detail due to all kinds of reflections off the glass. It's not an on-axis/off-axis question. It is a question of limiting nasty, smearing reflections.
> 
> And as I said above, separating subs even on a common signal is just a simple fact of basic audio design since forever. If the subs have any difference in response/efficiency/room loading/etc. the interactions inside the enclosure will cause distortion.
> 
> The blackhole is just another CLD. (They *all* say they are "better than regular CLD tiles.) If you put it on the inside of the outer door skin, sorry I didn't see that picture.


i understand and respect your point  I think in the end, we may just have different standards and definitions for the terms SQ. I will try to do better next time 

cheers,

Bing


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm pretty sure they know what sound good in their builds. You need to go finish up your install and stop HATING on others builds. ( When one puts down the success or fortune of others due to jealousy) Oh, if you need help finding it here you go sir. 
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/build-logs-project-install-gallery/113754-2011-hyundai-sonata-horrorshow.html


----------



## rape_ape (Sep 22, 2010)

customaudioman said:


> I'm pretty sure they know what sound good in their builds. You need to go finish up your install and stop HATING on others builds. ( When one puts down the success or fortune of others due to jealousy) Oh, if you need help finding it here you go sir.
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/build-logs-project-install-gallery/113754-2011-hyundai-sonata-horrorshow.html


I'm not hating. Just pointing out some, imo, clear errors in the build. OP even said he respected my thoughts on it. The difference between what looks good and what sounds good is often significant. 

As for my build, I am working on my home system at the moment, and again fvcked up my back. As I write this I am in intense pain, unable to sleep.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Just curious.. Rape_Ape, how many times have you built enclosures for 2 subs and compared divided chambers vs shared chambers? As adamant as you sound about it, I imagine you have done extensive testing. I would love to see and hear the results of your tests. I always want to learn new things, and I can't wait to hear about your tests...

Also, did you even bother to look at the link Bing posted? Let me answer that one for you. "no". If you did you would see what he used in the door. It was not just a "CLD tile". If he takes the time out of his busy day to reply to you, please do him the courtesy of reading what that reply is. 

Thanks.

Also, I hope your back feels better soon. It is hard to be motivated to make cool things when you are in pain. Hopefully you got some rest.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

two possible reasons for crafting a pair of boxes in that way with open chambers, is if someone felt four subs was unnecessary, and decided to use passive radiators with single driven boxes, and/or the open box allows the inverse of one sub, to cancel second harmonic non-linearity from the pair by allowing the combined output to offset the distortion in the way a clamshell isobaric uses a common chamber for both subs to operate in.

now about this 3-D printed roller, it could be cool if you designed texture with "SIS" in really fine print, in the logo style...

or "Alpine" or "JL" or whatever branding you'd want as a micro-feature of the install, could even do "Ford" or "Honda" or "Tesla," you'd have strips with each and a common roller, or just separate rollers of it, like the old rubber-bottomed mail stamps with "PAID" on them that were used to transfer ink.

I think as long as you were careful you could texture a curved piece, depending on whether you had a border or smooth roller round-over, and it would be awesome if you could even 3-D print some stretch vinyl, with the logo of choice, or the knobby texture of the OEM intact.

I could see lots of uses for making dash re-building and center speaker framing an easier go of it, and the custom approach with specialty logos.

then you could do a two-tone by painting the piece and wiping off the flats, where the contrasting grooves would be easily seen.

lots of custom thoughts, at 5 AM...


----------



## rape_ape (Sep 22, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Just curious.. Rape_Ape, how many times have you built enclosures for 2 subs and compared divided chambers vs shared chambers? As adamant as you sound about it, I imagine you have done extensive testing. I would love to see and hear the results of your tests. I always want to learn new things, and I can't wait to hear about your tests...
> 
> Also, did you even bother to look at the link Bing posted? Let me answer that one for you. "no". If you did you would see what he used in the door. It was not just a "CLD tile". If he takes the time out of his busy day to reply to you, please do him the courtesy of reading what that reply is.
> 
> ...


I've never had any reason to test a common-sense concept I learned 30 years ago and never had any occasion to question. I mean, you're already doing the "brace". Just don't cut the hole in it and you're golden. To me, it is common sense. But I bet any book on speaker building will tell you the same thing. 

Thanks about the back. Its feeling a lil better. Key tip: stay mobile. Nothing worse for a bad back than sitting still...


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

BOOM BOOM POW!!

Looks great guys! I bet it slams


----------



## kizz (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: SQ with an ample dose of bass - 2010 Volvo V50 Build - Focal, Illusion, AM*



simplicityinsound said:


> i think its 38 degress off axis a typical *asian* woman driving an inch away from the steering wheel...maybe...


Ethnic stereotyping is not very professional nor is it mature.


----------



## qikazel (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: SQ with an ample dose of bass - 2010 Volvo V50 Build - Focal, Illusion, AM*



kizz said:


> Ethnic stereotyping is not very professional nor is it mature.


Stereotyping exists because there are truths in them. NO, they don't apply to all, but every ethnic group have customs, behaviors among their groups that create these trends called stereotypes. In fact, many groups go out of their way to live up to them, yet want to be offended when another group calls them on it. Try to relax and find the humor, instead of a reason to feel offended. Life is too short.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

kizz said:


> Ethnic stereotyping is not very professional nor is it mature.


U r assuming its stereotyping when im merely talking about my mom. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I agreeing about stereotyping as we all do it amongst ourselves. Take for instance the people whom I've done business with call me " the WHITEST black man that they know" plus I'm not light skinned lol. So no foul to me was meant by his statement. 

Ok folks move on, theirs nothing more here to see.


----------



## kizz (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: SQ with an ample dose of bass - 2010 Volvo V50 Build - Focal, Illusion, AM*



qikazel said:


> Stereotyping exists because there are truths in them. NO, they don't apply to all, but every ethnic group have customs, behaviors among their groups that create these trends called stereotypes. In fact, many groups go out of their way to live up to them, yet want to be offended when another group calls them on it. Try to relax and find the humor, instead of a reason to feel offended. Life is too short.





simplicityinsound said:


> U r assuming its stereotyping when im merely talking about my mom.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


So by this logic all black people are criminals, all muslims are terrorists and my honky sister was raised in a bar and taken to the hospital in the tractor. Regardless if you yourself are Asian or talking about your mother doesn't mean its anymore acceptable. African americans try to use this logic with the N word but then get offended when an individual from another race uses the N word. It might be easier for the N word to die out and become less of an issue if people would just stop using it, regardless if they are black, white, or purple. Stereotypes work the same way. You say find humor in it but for every one person that laughs there are ten that are hurt or offended. Maybe if we worried less about the one and more about the ten this world wouldn't be such an aweful place. 

The problem with stereotypes is that sure you can make an "Asian" joke about your Asian mother, but if I were to make an Asian joke about you it could easily be taken offensively, and I could deliver it as funny or derogatory it wouldn't matter. Then I would be the one saying "just find the humor in it."

What is that joke about Asian men? Something about something being really small?  
Get my point?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

hehe, my masters is in multicultural relations policy so i get what you are saying  but my thinking is that if we cannot joke about things, then we can never truly be comfortable with one another  but if you wish a long discussion about this subject, just PM me, i truly can talk about it all day 

so whats this about my small private parts? lol

oh btw i would most definitely not get offended by the asian woman driving an inch away from the steering wheel joke if its told by a non asian person, nor would most of my asian friends  there is quite a difference between that joke, and the N word, or something like "damn ****** go back to your friggin country"


----------



## kizz (Jun 22, 2009)

LOL hahaha I never said private parts hahahaha. I could have been talking about your ears for all you know.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Now when you need to do anything with the Mosconi controller, is it just pressed fit into the console, or does the console need to come out ? The only reason is that I also have one and really never considered having it out as I wanted more of an oem look. But after seeing how you two have pulled this off, me likey a little too much.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Coppertone said:


> Now when you need to do anything with the Mosconi controller, is it just pressed fit into the console, or does the console need to come out ? The only reason is that I also have one and really never considered having it out as I wanted more of an oem look. But after seeing how you two have pulled this off, me likey a little too much.


the top trim plate which is magnetized comes out and then you can unbolt the controller in this case. with you having the same car as me...i can imagine easily the controller being molded into the pocket if you can lose it?


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

if somebody that doesn't know what a ****-ass is, calls me a ****-ass, I might get offended.

but somebody who knows what a ****-ass is, that gets my respect.

because you have to be a ****-ass, to call someone a ****-ass without expecting them to jump all over you for it.

and there are so few true ****-asses going around this world, we gotta stick together...


even in the face of those who would scrub ****-ass from the vernacular, because it may not be right, and it may not be aesthetically or politically correct, but it is real and it is uniquely and ethnically contiguous with our history.


now if that doesn't make people stop and think, well...


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

a white folk that was originally from canada?  all my knowledge of that comes from anthony bourdain


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> a white folk that was originally from canada?  all my knowledge of that comes from anthony bourdain


it's complicated, and more than food network suggests, haha...

but the overwhelming sentiment by the people "in charge" like governments and social politicians, is that ****-ass is to be phased out, like the N word.

they maintain there is no use for a term that is disparaging or has had disparaging use in it's history, and yet although I understand their predication, I cannot abide.

because, I see the beauty in being unique, I see the elegance in a constructed way of life that didn't bend for or accommodate the urbane and the fusillade of quick witted chaps from the northern aggression, it's not just southern magnanimity on display, it's the bearing of utilitarian purpose, it's the acknowledgement that there are still corners in this world where it is an advantage to have a calculated disrespect for authority and it's imposition on free men.

I really enjoy the idea of pushing people's buttons, and that too, can be the territory of a ****-ass. You might say if it elevates the mundane, by whatever means it's valid even if you think your determinism trumps my individualism.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

So with that being said, if you were to change one thing on this install, what would it have been ?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Coppertone said:


> So with that being said, if you were to change one thing on this install, what would it have been ?


id probably preferred the sides of the rear fake floor to extend all the way to the sides...but i am not sure how easily a rubber cargo mat can be custom made, the stock floor also leaves those pockets for the cargo mat trays to go into so id imagine any aftermarket floor mat meant for the car will also come with those...

but from a purely cosmetic standpoint, that would be my personal preference.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Also my pocket was removed and these molded into its place.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

it's the evolution of the false floor concept. 

you add a big ring eye at the back, and put it on rollers with compression contacts at the end behind the seat.

then you can just drive out from under it, when you want to go places without the stereo in back, like the mechanic or the airport parking.

like a little boat, you can back up to a pair of saw horses and just slide/pull it out, no fuss.

or you could stand it up and connect some satellites for a beach gig, or an impromptu desert rave!

keeping the cargo mat drain functionality is genius, but it opens the door for more, haha..


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Correction to what Bing said...
The top plate has alignment pins and magnets that attach it. You remove the top plate and then have access to the controller. The controller is held in from behind by magnets. With the controller out you can access the 2 bolts that hold the backing plate for the controller, and that attach the waterfall to the dash.





Coppertone said:


> Now when you need to do anything with the Mosconi controller, is it just pressed fit into the console, or does the console need to come out ? The only reason is that I also have one and really never considered having it out as I wanted more of an oem look. But after seeing how you two have pulled this off, me likey a little too much.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

Great job as always. Maybe one day you guys can re-do the mess I made of my install. 

I don't know what happened to this thread. We have one of the grumpiest people in the world and one of the most hypersensitive people in the world in one thread. 

A word about the back pain, I suffer from it too. I've learned not to post when I'm in pain because I can be an a-hole too, when it gets bad.

My best friend is Vietnamese and we go back and forth all the time. I couldn't imagine getting upset over it. He fits the Asian driving stereotype perfectly and he knows it but he's also one of the best kickboxers I've known. I've asked him how he can be so "graceful" in one area and so uncoordinated in another lol. It's all in fun.

Seriously though, I've thought about ripping everything out and paying someone to do it all over.


----------



## RitopKid06 (Nov 19, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Here are some better shots of the dash..


Your an incredible installer!


----------



## RandyJ75 (Dec 4, 2006)

There is no doubt in my mind that this is the best install I have ever seen. Master Joeys work on the dash was just unbelievable. 

Coppertone is right, that Mosconi install on the dash has given me some ideas.

Man, I wish you guys were local.


Question: You had a perfect place for a center channel speaker, why did you not use it?


----------



## Jumbo Jet (May 31, 2008)

*Re: SQ with an ample dose of bass - 2010 Volvo V50 Build - Focal, Illusion, AM*



simplicityinsound said:


> and finally, a shot of the behind the scenes wiring of the three amps and dsp
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You guys do absolutely amazing work. Back in the early 90's, I used to work at a heating and cooling supply company. I was building heating and cooling control panels for malls all over the US. I used to have to route all the wires extremely neat and secured just like you guys do on your amp panels. I would have over 100 wires routed on an electrical panel and they would all have to stack up perfectly and meet in the same place on every panel. After doing hundreds of panels, it became an art form. I truly appreciate how amazing your wiring always looks, and I know how much time goes into getting it to look that perfect. Thank you for always taking the time to share your builds.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: SQ with an ample dose of bass - 2010 Volvo V50 Build - Focal, Illusion, AM*



Jumbo Jet said:


> You guys do absolutely amazing work. Back in the early 90's, I used to work at a heating and cooling supply company. I was building heating and cooling control panels for malls all over the US. I used to have to route all the wires extremely neat and secured just like you guys do on your amp panels. I would have over 100 wires routed on an electrical panel and they would all have to stack up perfectly and meet in the same place on every panel. After doing hundreds of panels, it became an art form. I truly appreciate how amazing your wiring always looks, and I know how much time goes into getting it to look that perfect. Thank you for always taking the time to share your builds.


what is funny is that wiring the trunk of a build is absolutely my favorite part of an install, sometimes i feel i am just getting through the cutting, sanding, molding so i can arrive at this portion  some cars are more enjoyable than others though for physical reasons

b


----------



## paradox (Oct 3, 2016)

awesome installation!


----------

